# Tear stain question...AGAIN!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's a losing battle!!!!! Like you, I've done everything I could, but now I just make sure I keep up with the eye cleaning and peroxide thing and the stains that are left are 'magically' reduced in appearance by the use of Bio-Groom's Under Eye Stain Cover Cream........yeah, Molly has her own eye makeup ! Hahaha!!! It has the texture of zinc oxide and actually keeps the stains from getting too dark. I don't use it everyday, but I bet if I did it would keep the staining in check!
Here's some pics of 'before'( taken right now) and 'after'(taken after grooming!) the cream... it's all in the blending to make it look natural! It's worth the extra time to do it, for me!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Molly looks great! Misha's stains are much worse than Molly's before pictures though. One of these days we are going to have to have a play date and compare! lol

Going to San Diego this weekend for my 50th birthday! yikes! Misha isn't coming though, lol.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

These are just now




















The last one is a few weeks agi


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH YES! We have to get our pretty girls together!! Next trip! Have a great Birthday! Where are you going down here? I love my city!LOL!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Might be the food since that is the most recent, but it's hard to tell when too many things have changed.

My Pia's tear stains have improved dramatically since she has gotten the last of the inward growing lashes plucked a week ago. 

Happy early birthday


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Molly Miu Ma, we are staying at the Embassy Suites downtown and going to Sea World. Will only be there from Sunday early afternoon till Tuesday early afternoon. Might go by old town and hubby likes to go by the Navy base for some fond memories, he was stationed there for awhile.

Twyla, I thought it could be eyelashes so I had her checked by 3 different vets, all said no eyelashes. I'm thinking maybe the probiotics are just now kicking in?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Maybe probiotics are working it would be cool if they were.

I had a hard life lesson my old tpoo Baby used to have massive tearing I tried everything then abruptly her eyes stopped tearing, I thought I found the right combo to keep her from tearing, it turned out she suddenly had developed dry eye, she stopped making tears all together.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Mischief.......if your husband intends to visit the old NTC (naval training center in Point Loma) it is all redeveloped , restaurants and shopping.. also this weekend on both Sat. & Sun. they will be having AKC Agility trials there!! (Cushing Plaza at NTC Liberty Station)............maybe if you are interested you can make that your first SD stop have a bite to eat and watch the dogs, when you roll into town!
Have fun!!!!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think if it was Point Loma I wouldn't tell him! lol so I could go to the trials! He was stationed at Coronado, is that still there? He was a Navy Corpsman, but before that was on an Aircraft Carrier, the U.S.S. Ranger. It was before we met, so early 80's. It's been a LONG time! 

Thanks for the info...I'll find out exactly where he was.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

I feel your pain! Brandies eyes are looking like that again too---


BeBe


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

What is Proforta? I have never heard of it. I was having problems with staining, not only of the eye area, but also of feet, as well as having a goopy ear infection that the vet couldn't get rid of. 

My Spoo is fed raw, and I started checking all of his meat. It turned out that the pork I was feeding him (among several other meats) has up to 12% 'solution' in it! I quit that about 6 weeks ago, and went back to giving him Nordic Naturals Pet Omega 3 oils. Everything seems to have cleared up. Crossing my fingers


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It is a probiotic by Iiams. I don't like Iiams food but I do think this is the difference in tear stains. Getting better daily. Took about a month to start working.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I think you mean Prostora? That worked very well for Tangee's stomach. Just remember it is in an all sugar base, so tooth brushing after eating it should be mandatory!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I've heard that Angels Glow Tear Supplements is good. I don't have any other knowledge on it other than that, but I'm sure you can do a search of it and find it. 

Also, some time ago, I had bookmarked this site, Poodle Eye Tear Stains | Poodle Information Center 
It's a useful site in learning about a dog's tear stains, the causes of it, and the treatment for it.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah that's it TP !! Lol I think I'm getting Prostora mixed up with another probiotic. But it Is Prostora.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I looked into the ingredients in Angels Glow, Not something I would give my poodle. It contains, wheat, corn, chicken (which she can't have) and tylosine. All ingredients I avoid!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

N2Mischief said:


> I looked into the ingredients in Angels Glow, Not something I would give my poodle. It contains, wheat, corn, chicken (which she can't have) and tyrosine. All ingredients I avoid!


Oh wow, I didn't know that. It's been a very long time since any of my Poodles had tear stains, but in recent months I've heard people on another forum say that they swear by it. Something about the average rating was 4.7 out of 5 people would recommend it.
That's why it's imperative to do the research before buying anything.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Update: tear stain continue to improve. Stopped the whimzees . I'm sure it is the Prostora.








Pic yesterday. (she is getting groomed tomorrow! lol)


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

My two tpoos have had tear stains off and on for the past 10 years. I've tried so many things to no avail. The tear stains are now much less after switching to grain free lamb or venison diet and their coats are much nicer. It has also drastically helped Maggie's paw licking. I keep their faces clipped very close and cleans under eyes daily with baby shampoo.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Janet, I have them on grain free venison now, they have been grain free for over a year. I clean Misha's face usually 3x daily, sometimes 2. I keep the hair clipped short too. Nothing worked until now.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Update: tear stain continue to improve. Stopped the whimzees . I'm sure it is the Prostora.


The whimzees? ..and.... What exactly is Prostora?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It is a probiotic


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok - I do know probiotics have helped me. I still don't know what the whimzees are..... So are you saying that it is the probiotic that got rid of the staining? I must be dense today.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Whimzees are just dental type chews. Prostora is a probiotic and my vet put her on it because of her tear stains. He said the Prostora is actually used for diarrhea, but they found that in many dogs it clears the tear stains, unknown why.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

And here I was, wrackin my brain if the whimzees were runny stools, or upchucks, or what. I guess you can tell I don't feed purchased treats!. Heavens - I just looked at the price of Prostora!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It is pricey, but once you give them the initial loading doses, it is just one every 3-4 days so not too bad. It was hard to find a chew that works for her, everything has too much protein for a dog with MVD.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

All these initials! What is MVD?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL! Microvascular dysplasia of the liver. She can't have raw or anything high protein. Her protein needs to be high quality.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Jeepers - sounds complicated


----------

